# SE EXAM ADMISSION EMAIL



## EBAT75 (Apr 7, 2021)

Watch out for it tomorrow morning. Good luck at the exam.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Br_Engr (Apr 8, 2021)

Just received it. Hopefully the second time is the charm..


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 8, 2021)

Don't forget to print off the covid form as well


----------



## JP87 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## EBAT75 (Apr 8, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> Don't forget to print off the covid form as well


For each day/date it looks if one is taking both days.


----------



## Manufacturingman (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm pissed about having to wear a mask for 16 hrs when I will already be distanced from anyone else. It's stressful enough as it is. Just let me work.


----------



## E720 (Apr 14, 2021)

Agreed. It was a pain last time and I was hoping it would have changed by now with many people being vaccinated ....


----------



## Sheik (Apr 16, 2021)

Don't worry about wearing masks and stressed. You won't feel a thing when you start solving the problems.
You will be very busy in solving the problems. All the best!


----------



## EBAT75 (Apr 17, 2021)

Sheik said:


> Don't worry about wearing masks and stressed. You won't feel a thing when you start solving the problems.
> You will be very busy in solving the problems. All the best!


Yeah, it will mask the pain.

More seriously, with all the strains of COVID-19 floating around, UK, South African, Brazilian, who knows what else, being vaccinated may go only so far. Prudence is the better part of valor.

Stay safe and put your best foot forward.


----------

